# Mozilla-based iTunes rival "Songbird" takes flight



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

*"A multi-year effort to deliver an open-source and customizable iTunes rival came to fruition this week with the release of Songbird 1.0, but whether it will sway some users from the Apple jukebox software remains to be seen."*

We may finally have a nice iTunes alternative. 

_"The cross-platform player is available as a free download for Intel-based Macs, Windows and Linux. It's based on the same Gecko rendering engine that drives Mozilla's Firefox browser but comes wrapped in an extensible user interface that could easily be mistaken for iTunes.

Unlike the Apple media software, whose features are governed by the iPod maker and its licensing agreements, Songbird prides itself on extensibility through add-ons that allow you to customize the media player experience through collapsable panels and gain new functionality."_

It even imports and plays DRMed tracks from iTunes! 

However, keep in mind that this is only version 1.0. There are still flaws and missing features which could drive users away.
_
"For example, Songbird 1.0 lacks CD ripping capabilities, and its list of compatible devices omits the most recent generation of iPods and all of Apple's Mac OS-based handhelds, including the iPhone and iPod touch. Zune is also unsupported, though support for all these devices, CD ripping, broader video support, and others are all on the software's roadmap."_

It's worth a free download to check out what you can gain from iTunes, even though you might end up switching back. 

Full article: http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/12/03/mozilla_based_itunes_rival_songbird_takes_flight.html

Download here: http://www.getsongbird.com/


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks Erik, I heard it was in the works but now I'll try it...:up:


----------



## windgod14 (Oct 8, 2008)

This is awesome....Itunes is GONE!!!!!!! 
Its all songbird from now on.


----------

